# Zeichensatz bei SuSE 9.1



## a_scheib (12. Mai 2004)

Folgendes Phänomen:
Von einem neu installierten SuSE 9.1 kann ich mich nicht per ssh auf einem anderen Linuxsystem einloggen, wenn ich Umlaute im Passwort benutzt habe !

Wie stellt man den Zeichensatz der Konsole unter SuSE 9.1 von UTF-8 wieder zurück ?

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## hulmel (12. Mai 2004)

Mit der Language-Variablen.
	
	
	



```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```
Mehr zu dem Thema steht in /etc/sysconfig/language.


----------



## a_scheib (13. Mai 2004)

*Zeichensatz SuSE 9.1*

Hi !
Ja ja, so weit die Theorie !
Ich habe auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern mit SuSE 9.1 genau diese Einstellung verändert - geht nicht !
Es muss für die Zeichenausgabe auf der Konsole noch einen weiteren Schalter geben. 
Die Datei /etc/sysconfig/language  scheint nicht der einzige Ort zusein.....

Das Problem, dass ich mich auf einer entfernten Maschine einloggen möchte, die Umlaute im Passwort hat ist also leider noch nicht gelöst. (mit meinem Laptop und SuSE 8.2 gehts)


Cioa
Alexander


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (13. Mai 2004)

Hi a_scheib,

wenn du _export LANG="de_DE@euro"_ eingibst, geht diese Einstellung nach dem nächsten Boot verloren. Am besten trägst du diese Variable in _/etc/profile_ oder _~/.profile_ (wenn es nur für den User gelten soll) ein. Du musst danach eine neue Shell öffnen. Zum Beispiel auf tty2 wechseln und dich dort anmelden oder dich bei deiner aktuellen shell ausloggen und neu einloggen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## a_scheib (13. Mai 2004)

*Zeichensatz SuSE 9.1*

Heureca !

Vielen Dank !

Fragt sich nur, warum bei SuSE keine funktionierende Hilfe zu diesem Problem zu finden ist und
warum die Umstellung der Variablen LANG  in der Datei  /etc/sysconfig/language 
nicht zum Erfolg führt (diese wird nämlich von YAST --> Anleitung nach SuSE Support DB  zu diesem Thema<-- verändert)   ?


----------

